# How to charge for embroidery on customer supplied garments?



## Marc

Hello everyone 

 I need some help.... How do you charge people when they bring you their garments? 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## darryld

*Re: How to charge....*

i just did that...a guy brought me his sweat shirts and transfers. i charged him 1.00 per press and i did 65 shirts in about 30-40 mins...that was an easy 65 bucks...cash!


----------



## binki

*Re: How to charge....*

we don't generally production runs on supplied garments. We do sew on single or a small number of items and charge a flat fee for embroidery up to 4" square and by the 1000 stitches for anything bigger. The customer needs to pick from letters and stock embroidery files for this pricing.


----------



## kellyr

*Re: How to charge....*

I charge $1.00 per thousand stitches.


----------



## reds

Our minimum is $12 for a customer supplied garment. The minimum goes down as the quantity increases. Keep in mind, you start in the hole if a mistake is made on the supplied garment.


----------



## COEDS

I try to discourage this practice, but will charge a person on 1's or 2' for 1.25 per thousand stitches. I also tell them that if their garment is destroyed fro any reason i accept no libility and they will get back a defective garment. i tell them if they order and use my garments they get what they order, but i will not gurantee customer supplied garments. ....I also charge a minimun $6 fee per garment and will give them up 5000 stitches for that price. ....JB


----------



## Marc

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your suggestions. COEDS thanks I think I will put that into practice.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I agree, I discourage customer supplied items if it is something I can supply. Some embroiderers have problems when customers bring in really thin, cheap items that don't embroider well or bags that aren't embroidery friendly. What ever you do, if you embroider on customer supplied items make sure that you charge more for the embroidery than you would if you supplied the garment. Don't be afraid to say "NO" to items that you are unfamiliar with & may have problems with because you won't be able to practice. If you accept large quantities, state a waste percentage such as 2-3%.


----------



## deChez

For customer supplied goods, I throw $X per stitch rule out the window. I have a $12 minimum per order for customer supplied goods. I rarely charge less than $6 per item within that order...for example, I charge $8 for a 6 letter name on a towel, and if they have only one towel, then it would cost them $12.

There are items that I will not take, such as grandma's quilt, or the polo shirt that the customer says he paid $100 for. 

Anyone who balks at a $12 minimum doesn't value your craft, and will complain about the smallest of imperfections (and hey, nothing is perfect!). Consider the time it's taking you to sell, mark, hoop, and stitch -- if you're charging $1 per thousand, you're losing money.


----------



## binki

2-3 percent wastage? hmmm, we build 10% into our prices. It gives me a lot of room to screw up. 

We just don't take supplied garments. Our prices are geared to a package deal of a decorated garment. We know our competition sells a product with a raft of charges so we make it simple and give 'out the door' pricing. A typical polo shirt with a 4" 5K stitch embroidery will go for $30/ea. That gives about $19 in gross profit above the cost of goods. 

We do not, however, have machine time charges or figure calculations on machine time. I do not like this practice when the machine is idle part of the day. If we had the machine running 24 hours a day, then I would start to weed out the less profitable orders but for now, we take all orders that make us money over material costs.


----------



## rusty

Are all these prices based on a stock design, or simple text? In other words, a design that you don't have to mess with and is ready to sew?


----------



## binki

custom or stock, it is all the same to us.


----------



## stichin lady

wow. I wish I could get that kind of prices on my work. I would be out of business. I charge a minimum of $5 and $1 per thousand after 5000. Most of the items I do are brought to me. I do make them sign a waiver stating that if something happens to their garment I will not replace it. I am thinking about changing my pricing but not sure how. I would like to do an "out the door" price on different items, but not sure how to do it.


----------



## rusty

binki said:


> custom or stock, it is all the same to us.


So if somebody brought you their business logo and wanted it put on a single polo, you charge them the same as you would somebody to just put their monogram on a polo?


----------



## binki

rusty said:


> So if somebody brought you their business logo and wanted it put on a single polo, you charge them the same as you would somebody to just put their monogram on a polo?


yuppers......we would charge $8 to put it on their garment or $30 plus shipping on ours (garment and emb. included). 99% of our customers don't know what good artwork is but how complex can a 4" logo get? It takes me a few minutes to create the design in vector art and a second to digitize it with an auto digitizer.


----------



## totalstitch

We charge $1.50 per thousand on customer supplied items and $1 per thousand on items we supply. It seems to persuade them to purchase the garment through us, which is nice when the machine desides to do something crazy


----------



## EMBDenton

We charge $13.50 for BYO items and that covers up to 10,000 stitches. Anything above 10,000 stitches is calculated at $1.25 per 1000, with rounding up on the 1000 range. The majority of people will be covered under the 10,000 rule and the price is not a concern. We are attempting to get to a point at the shop to where people continually say that is too much for embroidery and walk out of the store. We will then know what the acceptable "price" is and drop the price by a few cents accordingly. Scheduled to increase to $14.00 in June 08. When we bought the store the BYO price was $10.00, which was too low. Estimate that the production person gets $8.00 per hour and it takes .5 hours to sew (most don't) hoop, use of backing, thread, solvy etc... at $10.00 you are loosing money. If the same customer wants a "name" (within the normal size limits ie .5 X 3.5) the additional cost is only $6.00 for the name. If they want another "design" (larger than a standard name placement) the cost is the $13.50 (up to 10,000 stitches) again.

Remember a person will spend $8.00 for a fast food lunch and that is with them for only a few hours.... our product will outlast any lunch time treat... and not make you fat!!!


----------



## rags16

What would you charge if you were a one man shop?




EMBDenton said:


> We charge $13.50 for BYO items and that covers up to 10,000 stitches. Anything above 10,000 stitches is calculated at $1.25 per 1000, with rounding up on the 1000 range. The majority of people will be covered under the 10,000 rule and the price is not a concern. We are attempting to get to a point at the shop to where people continually say that is too much for embroidery and walk out of the store. We will then know what the acceptable "price" is and drop the price by a few cents accordingly. Scheduled to increase to $14.00 in June 08. When we bought the store the BYO price was $10.00, which was too low. Estimate that the production person gets $8.00 per hour and it takes .5 hours to sew (most don't) hoop, use of backing, thread, solvy etc... at $10.00 you are loosing money. If the same customer wants a "name" (within the normal size limits ie .5 X 3.5) the additional cost is only $6.00 for the name. If they want another "design" (larger than a standard name placement) the cost is the $13.50 (up to 10,000 stitches) again.
> 
> Remember a person will spend $8.00 for a fast food lunch and that is with them for only a few hours.... our product will outlast any lunch time treat... and not make you fat!!!


----------



## studog79

reds said:


> Our minimum is $12 for a customer supplied garment. The minimum goes down as the quantity increases. Keep in mind, you start in the hole if a mistake is made on the supplied garment.


We have the customer sign a letter waiving us of any responsibility if damage occurs on BYO for embroidery. For contract screen printing there is a 2% damage allowed, though this never really occurs.


----------



## EMBDenton

The factor of a one man shop should not come in to play here as you are still paying yourself (hopefully) and even at a minor number of $8.00 per hour you still need to get paid. I would still base the value on the amount of time it takes for you to design, cover the cost of products, and ensure a quality product is delivered to the customer. This is what they are paying for your work. Prices are determined on what your market will support not what the competition is charging, as their cost of business might be less than yours. The only thing you can provide is quality product and outstanding customer service. This will set you apart from your prices and from the competition. 

We charge more than a lot of competition, albeit not a lot higher, but we stand out on customer service and making the customer feel like they can (are) part of the design process. This factor can overcome any price variances.

I owned a lawn company before this and that is a market that everybody is cut rate in. Even at 24.96 per yard there were people bidding 20.00 just to get the business. Eventually there is a law of diminishing returns for your labor. We eventually moved from lawns to backyard design where we could get paid for our "experience". The same should apply to embroidery, get paid for your experience. Much like in yards it's a numbers game. Quality work will result in return customers, because if they could do this themselves... they would.


----------



## rags16

May I ask you a few more questions? I just got my first job. It is a high school coach. He is looking for 100 Polo shirts and 100 warm up jackets. They both will have a 4x4 2 color logo on the left chest (M with 2 lacrosse sticks behind it). He seems to be pretty thrifty. The polos cost me 5$ wholesale and the jackets $18...what do I charge to get off on the right foot..I am scared to dearth!


----------



## rags16

I know this isnt rocket science but I am struggling



EMBDenton said:


> The factor of a one man shop should not come in to play here as you are still paying yourself (hopefully) and even at a minor number of $8.00 per hour you still need to get paid. I would still base the value on the amount of time it takes for you to design, cover the cost of products, and ensure a quality product is delivered to the customer. This is what they are paying for your work. Prices are determined on what your market will support not what the competition is charging, as their cost of business might be less than yours. The only thing you can provide is quality product and outstanding customer service. This will set you apart from your prices and from the competition.
> 
> We charge more than a lot of competition, albeit not a lot higher, but we stand out on customer service and making the customer feel like they can (are) part of the design process. This factor can overcome any price variances.
> 
> I owned a lawn company before this and that is a market that everybody is cut rate in. Even at 24.96 per yard there were people bidding 20.00 just to get the business. Eventually there is a law of diminishing returns for your labor. We eventually moved from lawns to backyard design where we could get paid for our "experience". The same should apply to embroidery, get paid for your experience. Much like in yards it's a numbers game. Quality work will result in return customers, because if they could do this themselves... they would.


----------



## EMBDenton

rags16 said:


> May I ask you a few more questions? I just got my first job. It is a high school coach. He is looking for 100 Polo shirts and 100 warm up jackets. They both will have a 4x4 2 color logo on the left chest (M with 2 lacrosse sticks behind it). He seems to be pretty thrifty. The polos cost me 5$ wholesale and the jackets $18...what do I charge to get off on the right foot..I am scared to dearth!


That is a good order and one you can make some monies on... Will the embroidery be on both items?

First thing first you need to get the logo digitized (if they are doing embroidery) or vectorized for screen printing. That design is fairly common and it is possible to pull from a stock digitized book such as Dakota. Most of our sport teams have it screen printed due to the activity level and overall feel of embroidery. Plus you must consider the pull factor of embroidery on "sport" material.

Colors, to us do not matter, only the final design.

I would charge a one time fee of $89.00 for the digitizing, plus $8.50 (guess, but base this on the number of stitches) per shirt/jacket. This is for standard left chest placement. Full back is a different story... and more expensive. This is just for embroidery cost.

As for the sell price for the garments: Double the wholesale cost is a starting point for retail but take into consideration the amount he is ordering and as to if you can parlay this into repeat business. Treat him right, but still make a profit, and you can have a repeat customer...and he can refer you to others at the school.


----------



## rusty

If the coach is "thrifty" (as is common with schools), I don't think he's going to like those prices, but it really depends on the going rates in your area. Check some of the shops near you and see what they charge. $89 to digitize a 4" x 4" logo sounds very high to me. I think a good estimate at the cost of having it digitzed is around $30-$50. If you are just wanting to make some money off having somebody else digitize it and then double the price to the customer, then I guess that's your option. I don't do that, but I'm sure some people do.

And as for polo's and warm up jackets, embroidery is perfect for both of those items. Don't even think about screen printing polos if you do embroidery. I do both and would definitely recommend embroidery for polos. You could have the jackets screen printed if you wanted, assuming they have a nice smooth surface, but I would still steer the customer towards embroidery for that too. It looks much more professional and will make the customer very happy.

Don't worry about the "pull factor" on these 2 items. They aren't doing any "sport" activity in the polos, and the warmup jackets are just for "warming up", so embroidery will be fine.

We've just recently entered the embroidery business and have decided to charge $6 per left chest logo. That does not include the digitizing. We just got a job for a bunch of left chest logos, and that's too much for our single head machine so we are contracting them out and being charged $3 per piece.


----------



## EMBDenton

rusty said:


> Check some of the shops near you and see what they charge. $89 to digitize a 4" x 4" logo sounds very high to me.


Correct, "to me", as this is what *we* charge. It is not best to determine your prices based upon your local competition, but rather what *your* cost are and profit margin needs to be to make a successful business model. Their cost of business might be less than yours, and if they are established, then most likely it is less. They know how much they can "loose" per deal and still make the customer happy.



rusty said:


> I think a good estimate at the cost of having it digitzed is around $30-$50. If you are just wanting to make some money off having somebody else digitize it and then double the price to the customer, then I guess that's your option. I don't do that, but I'm sure some people do.


Mark-up = profit. Evey job should be evaluated to ensure there is a profit margin. If he is asking "how", then it is more than likely that this work (digitizing) would be outsourced. So just need to ensure there is a profit margin on this work, which allows for wiggle room with the coach on the final cost. Sell this service by tell him this is a one time charge, and the image will be on file for whatever they do in the future.



rusty said:


> And as for polo's and warm up jackets, embroidery is perfect for both of those items. Don't even think about screen printing polos if you do embroidery. I do both and would definitely recommend embroidery for polos. You could have the jackets screen printed if you wanted, assuming they have a nice smooth surface, but I would still steer the customer towards embroidery for that too. It looks much more professional and will make the customer very happy.


Rusty is correct, embroidery does look more professional. If you outsource your screen printing you have less control of the final cost, as you have had to pay for screen printing albeit at contract rates (hopefully). As for polo's it depends on the material. Polo pique=embroidery only.



rusty said:


> Don't worry about the "pull factor" on these 2 items. They aren't doing any "sport" activity in the polos, and the warmup jackets are just for "warming up", so embroidery will be fine.


When I mentioned "pull factor" that was related to the material the embroidery will be placed on. Depending on the type of polo, not pique polo's, but polyester like UA shirts you need to be concerned to ensure the fabric does not pull or pucker when placing the embroidery. How we over come that is 3.1 oz backing and fiber backing.



rusty said:


> We've just _*recently*_ entered the embroidery business and have decided to charge $6 per left chest logo. That does not include the digitizing. We just got a job for a bunch of left chest logos, and that's too much for our single head machine so we are contracting them out and being charged $3 per piece.


So for $6.00 is there a upper limit for the stitches, or can say somebody get the Home Depot logo, which is 14,925 stitches (how we have it digitized) for $6.00? And with contracting them out at $3.00 + shipping/your pickup/delivery you are making about $1.95 per shirt correct?


----------



## rusty

EMBDenton said:


> So for $6.00 is there a upper limit for the stitches, or can say somebody get the Home Depot logo, which is 14,925 stitches (how we have it digitized) for $6.00?


I imagine if we had a logo that had that many stitches, we'd charge a little more, but haven't had a logo like that yet. And yes, for 1 or 2 shirts, this is probably too low. But for 100, it's probably more in line with the competition or even too high.



EMBDenton said:


> And with contracting them out at $3.00 + shipping/your pickup/delivery you are making about $1.95 per shirt correct?


It's a local shop, so there is no charge for shipping/delivery. If we markup the shirts $4 and charge $6 for the embroidery, we are making $7 per shirt. For 200 shirts, we just made $1400 for doing basically nothing.

The bottom line is that you have to be competitive and provide quality work if you expect to get and retain customers. If I charged somebody $90 to digitize a logo and then $9 per piece for embroidery, I might be able to get a customer that is not familiar with the market prices around here. But as soon as he finds out he can go down the street and get the same thing for half the price, he's not only going to go some place else for his next order, but he's also going to be upset at me for taking advantage of him. And word like that spreads too. If you can't be competitive in your market, you will not stay in business long.


----------



## rags16

How much and wher are you getting polo shirts and jackets???


----------



## rusty

rags16 said:


> How much and wher are you getting polo shirts and jackets???


You should post over in the Wholesale T-shirts forum for sourcing questions. There are tons of places to get them.


----------



## EMBDenton

rusty said:


> It's a local shop, so there is no charge for shipping/delivery. If we markup the shirts $4 and charge $6 for the embroidery, we are making $7 per shirt. For 200 shirts, we just made $1400 for doing basically nothing.


Sorry when I read the post I though you were selling the shirt's for $6.00 which did not include the digitizing. Taking that statement the price of the shirt was included in the $6.00 value. Do you charge for delivery? As your time to pick up the product from your local vendor still requires your time/gas so that value need to be taken into consideration on profit margins.



rusty said:


> The bottom line is that you have to be competitive and provide quality work if you expect to get and retain customers.


Retaining customer is a matter of customer service and the ability to sell the given product you are dealing with. Competitive pricing is _*a *_factor but not a determining factor in *our *stores customer relationship.



rusty said:


> If I charged somebody $90 to digitize a logo and then $9 per piece for embroidery, *I* might be able to get a customer that is not familiar with the market prices around here.


*We* on the other hand are able to get customers, customers that are familiar with the local rates, and customer that we can retain for quality of service, rather than just something embroidered.



rusty said:


> But as soon as he finds out he can go down the street and get the same thing for half the price, he's not only going to go some place else for his next order, but he's also going to be upset at me for taking advantage of him. And word like that spreads too. If you can't be competitive in your market, you will not stay in business long.


Initially, this was a major concern, but the economic market, not the competition, are what drives our prices. Find a niche and excel in that area, something the others in your area do not; or are not willing to provide. Embellishment should not be based upon prices and if you are any good at selling you can overcome money objections. Make it a "need" rather than just something to do on a garment. Sell your abilities and receive payment for your abilities. Not all customer should be your customers, and we have *fired* customer due to that fact.


----------



## BETO

O Man Allways U Gott Charge To Get Same Money Doble The Price Of The T-shirt Ok . And Charge For Stich $1.20 Dllrs Per Every 1000 Stiches And See If That Work For U.


----------



## TomandBunny

We typically get our polo shirts from 2.50 to 4.50 for gildans and most all of our customers like the gildan polos, we also push them to Port Authority as they have a low wholesale for us.

We send out all the digitizing because we just don't have time and with the people who we send out to charging us $25.00 for chest logos, $85.00 for Chest and Full Backs and $35.00 for Chest and vector, it's like having an employee that we don't have to pay when we don't have artwork and those prices to us are very reasonable and we turn it around to the customer at a 100% mark up, so we are making money on this

On the embroidery, we have different pricing however we have no minimums.

Names = $5.00 per name
Chest logos range from $8.00 to $10.00

Jacket backs we have two pricing.

1. If customer needs it today or tomorrow, we will do it for $1.00 per thousand stitches (typically these are 80,000 to 210,000 stitches.)

2. If the customer can wait for our machine to be idle which we inform them it could be days, weeks or months we charge 50% of the today / tomorrow price.

The customers love this option because if they do it on our time, they can save a lot of money, however they know they can always call us and say the need it sooner and pay the higher fee. They save money and our machines are never Idle

For our polo shirts, we charge a flat fee of $12.00 for either gildan or port authority, more for other brands that have a higher wholesale. So with the polo shirt your looking at 20.00 to 22.00

We also do a lot of school uniforms for private and charter schools, we charge them a flat fee of $12.00 per polo and we take orders as small as ONE! however we do 100% of their work so it's a win win no matter what for us, we make anywhere from $7.00 to $10.00 per shirt and have done well over one thousand just for one school alone.

Another school we are trying to get, they go through someone that charges 22.00 per shirt, we are going to offer the school our $12.00 flat fee and charge the parents $20.00 and donate back to the school $8.00 per shirt. if they don't use us with that kind of kick back donation, then they are stupid, because I doubt the other company is offering that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stichin lady

Who does your digitizing? I might like to use them. Thanks


----------



## edward1210

stichin lady said:


> Who does your digitizing? I might like to use them. Thanks


What brand of poloshirt are you using for that one you are selling on $30?

Thank you


----------



## digitizewedo

I charge $6. per name or logo by stitch count .. But generally i try to estimate the logo too ..


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

binki said:


> yuppers......we would charge $8 to put it on their garment or $30 plus shipping on ours (garment and emb. included). 99% of our customers don't know what good artwork is but how complex can a 4" logo get? It takes me a few minutes to create the design in vector art and a second to digitize it with an auto digitizer.


Out of curiosity, which program do you use to auto digitize that will make a 4" logo look good enough to charge $30 for? I use PE Design Next, and have not been to impressed enough with the auto digitizing feature to be comfortable charging $15 let alone $30. Thanks for the info. Aloha


----------



## digitizewedo

I do not auto digitize...I manually punch everything ,, I have Maestro level version 2009 of Tajima DGML by Pulse. I have also used Masterworks II it similar but designed for the home market sold by design gallery.


----------



## binki

$30 is our min charge for a polo we supply on a one off. it has nothing to do with the polo or the embroidery and more to do with the time to produce it and the fact that no one around here is going to match that price.

we use eXperience for our digitizing.


----------



## weave

I think it depends on where you live. I am in a very small town in the midwest. We pretty much do whatever we need to do to survive. Pricing is so different from the areas of the country to the size of the town you are in. 50% of our business is 1 to 2 of something. I wish it was different but I love where I live and I love what I do. We charge 90 cents per thousand stitches whether it is one item or 50 items.


----------



## gnizitigid

TomandBunny said:


> We send out all the digitizing because we just don't have time and with the people who we send out to charging us $25.00 for chest logos, $85.00 for Chest and Full Backs and $35.00 for Chest and vector, it's like having an employee that we don't have to pay when we don't have artwork and those prices to us are very reasonable and we turn it around to the customer at a 100% mark up, so we are making money on this


i do $10 per design digitizing, lot of happy clients, i do first one or two design free, email is [email protected]


----------



## inurdreams

CUSTOMER SUPPLIED GARMENTS

- I have a staff member wait on the customer explaining the options and picking colors.
- We write up the order, size location and date due.
- The embroider gets the garments hoops it with correct backing.
- Programs and then adjusts the properties for fabric
- Places it onto our very expensive embroidery machine.
- sews, trimed and stored for pick up
- customer picks up and we write up the reciept 


and GET PAID $5.00 I don`t think so!!!!!!!!


YOUR WORKING FOR FREE


----------



## Riph

As is evidenced by the variety of answers here, pricing may seem to the hardest part of this business. I would say that it's not pricing that is hard, it's how to sell the price you've decided on.

I echo the comments that you have to learn how to sell. Build value, then set a price. If you don't create value first, no price is low enough!

If you think you're selling a commodity, that what you do is exactly the same as what your competitor offers, and the only thing people care about is the price, you are doomed to fail. 

I learned this quote 30 years ago, when I sold very expensive high tech equipment - "The bitterness of low quality will far outlast the sweetness of low price." Say that to the next person that wants you to lower their price, see what happens. 

Conversely, many people use price to determine quality. So being the low price is not always the easiest place to sell from. 

Everyone wants a "good deal." Everyone negotiates price. They will push on it until you say no. Build a little in so you can give a little away and still make good money, but don't give it away without getting something in return - more units, longer delivery, staggered delivery, a lower cost shirt, whatever. But get something from the customer FOR EVERY PRICE CONCESSION YOU MAKE. That way, you're exchanging things of value, not just lowering your price. 

A negotiation isn't over until somebody walks away from the table. You have to look them in the eye and say "this is a fair price for quality work, and I can't do it for less and still deliver something you will be happy with." Then SHUT UP and see if they walk away. Some will but most won't. Silence is a very powerful negotiating tactic.

Just some random thoughts from an old salesman.


----------



## dwane024

what would some charge for 600 shirts with 6,487 stitches in the logo. Can anyone help.


----------



## dwane024

customer will be supplying the polo shirts. We have a one head machine.


----------



## digitizewedo

When embroidering on someone else garment you will need to check a few different variables. 

1. Are all the shirts the same type of shirt , make and texture. 

2. Negotiate the failure rate, 

3. How many embroidery heads do you have, whats the time line and how much work is it. 

If you contact me I can forward you the link on how to get a spread sheet on finding the value of your time and machine variables. 

http://www.embroiderynetwork.ca


----------



## lizziemaxine

dwane024 said:


> what would some charge for 600 shirts with 6,487 stitches in the logo. Can anyone help.


600 shirts on a single head machine will take you a long, long time. Check with a contract embroiderer in your area and see what they would charge to do them, add something on it for you and quote that to your customer.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I'll say it depends on how busy you are and how much time you have considering your current schedule to run this job. If you have plenty of time, say 10-12 hours daily you can finish the job in two weeks or less. But if you are only able to run part of a day then I would sub it out. Just make sure you have all charges covered so you make some profit and cover the time you spend dealing with the contract embroiderer and your customer. 1-2% loss is common for flats with contract embroidery.


----------



## vipgraphx

Glad I found this thread. I just got an embroidery machine a few months back and it happens to be my first job a customer brought me Two hoodies. They wanted a full color heat print of their soccery club with I already had the CAD printz from a prior job and then they wanted "Grandma" and "Grandpa" below the logo.

The stitches were about 1500 and I was going to charge about $1.25 per thousand. However When the trainer came to train me about using the machine she had mentioned that small orders I should be charging a minimum and also to bump up the price on stitch count since it is more custom work....

I was trying to figure out what to charge and I think I need to figure out whats my minimum charge.

Should I charge a minimum plus stitch count??? Please any help would be appreciated! I really don't want to sell myself short as I did with heat printing and screen printing in the past...


----------



## MarStephenson761

Marc said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I need some help.... How do you charge people when they bring you their garments?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


We did a pretty extensive article on Pricing Embroidery Work


----------



## digitizewedo

If you contact me on here I will send you a link where you can down load a spread sheet that you enter in your expenses, etc and it will cost out a job for you.

Frank Prokator
Embroidery Network
Embroidery Network
Training the Embroidery
Community.


----------



## MWatkins

I have many customers that bring me their shirts, bags etc. I charge a minimum of $15 and if there are multiples of the same design, I charge $10 each. I am contemplating charging for thread changes and specialty hooping where necessary.


----------

